

$100M in Facebook stock sought by Russian "Digital Sky Tech" - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/13/dst-to-buy-up-to-100-million-in-facebook-employee-stock/

======
sparky
is it an artifact of my machine or is that video _really_ hard to hear?

